# Tabelle mit JS dynamisch erstellen



## dtm (10. Mai 2011)

HAllo

wie kann ich mit JS eine Tabelle

<table><tr>td></td></tr></table>
mit beliebiger Spalten/Zeilenanzahl erstellen und verändern

die Daten kommen per script

Sowohl die Inhalte als auch die Zeilen/Spaltenanzahl soll hin und wieder verändert werden?


----------



## Back2toxic (10. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst dazu folgendes:
- Schleifen
- DOM-Manipulation
- Evtl. dieses Code-Snippet
- Google

Zusätzlich solltest du dir evtl. noch diesen Thread durchlesen 

Grüße


----------



## dtm (10. Mai 2011)

Danke das hilft schon mal ganz gut die Tabelle zu erstellen

was ich nicht ganz kapiere/schaffe

wie kann ich in diese Tabelle jetzt am besten per Row und Col beliebe Zellen 
a) Daten ändern
b) Ausrichtung
c) Vordergrund / Hintergrund Farbe ändern
d) ganze Zeilen mit Attribut belegen

oder gibt es die Möglichkeit beim Ertellen IDtags für jede Zeile (tr Element) oder Zelle (td Element) zu vergeben


----------



## Back2toxic (16. Mai 2011)

Klar, du kannst IDs vergeben.
Dazu musst du nur nach dem Erstellen des Elements 

```
element.id = 'Hier deine ID einfuegen';
```
in deinen Code einfuegen.

Anschließend kannst du dann via

```
document.getElementById(Hier ID einfuegen)
```
Auf das Element zugreifen.

Beachte beim Vergeben der IDs aber bitte, dass IDs Dokumentweit nur einmal vorkommen dürfen.
Eventuell von Interesse: ID bei SelfHTML


----------



## hela (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Bei w3schools gibt es prima Beispiele zu diesem Thema: Table, TableHeader, TableRow, TableData Objects (letzte Überschrift auf dieser Seite unten).


----------

